# Changing from WTF to ITF Taekwon-Do



## brianbarton (Mar 25, 2002)

I have been working in the WTF system for about a year know but will soon be relocating to an area where there exists the possibility that an ITF Dojang is going to be my most reasonable option.

Are there any real difficulties (aside from the WTF/ITF politics which are no concern of mine) in making the switch at this early stage of training?

Any personal experiences from similiar circumstances would be appreciated.


----------



## Danny (Mar 25, 2002)

Probably not, might have to wait awhile to get your green belt, but after one year you probably haven't had anything deeply engrained into you.  So, it shouldn't be to hard to pick-up the slight differnces in technic.


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Mar 25, 2002)

Be prepared to learn a completely different set of forms.  Perhaps one-steps are different from school to school but you'll probably have to learn a few new ones.

From what I understand about the WTF (and that's not much) the emphasis will change from sport style training to a more traditional way to train.  I'm sure each instructor adapts their way of training a little differently, but will probably have more self-defence training (i.e. holds, takedowns, grappling, falls, etc.) Perhaps I have a total misconception of what WTF teaches, other than they train for sport, but I feel if you are looking for a martial art rather than a sport, you will enjoy an ITF school much better.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Mar 28, 2002)

I've had experience in both ITF and WTF, and I would say that ITF does teach more self-defense techniques.  Alot of the techniques you'll learn will be illegal in WTF sparring, so maybe your sparring level will go down. Aside from that, it really teaches you how to put your TKD in combat perspective.

You also won't learn any useless sparring techniques as well. I'm actually looking for an ITF school near me so I can continue my ITF training further.:boxing:



Mod Edit - filter blooper fixed - Kaith


----------



## Ty K. Doe (Apr 5, 2002)

Hope you enjoy your new ITF school.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 7, 2002)

So what ended up happening?  Did you ever find your ITF school? I'm curious. I still haven't found an ITF school near me, so that I might continue my ITF training.  Who all in here has experienced ITF? I think its great, but I also think WTF is great too, despite the fact that its a sport. There are some organizations within WTF that have limited TKD Politics... that you can get into.  But yeah, so whats the news? Did you start training at an ITF school? :asian:


----------



## David_Gilbert (Sep 2, 2008)

I Hope you will enjoy your new ITF TKD school.


----------



## YoungMan (Sep 2, 2008)

Be prepared to have it drilled into you that Gen. Choi was the Founder of Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## Ninjamom (Sep 2, 2008)

David, did you realize that the original post was from 2002?  The guy probably has an ITF black belt by now.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing like the miracle of post resurrection!


----------



## Inugami (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow how did that happen? *2002* O_O


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 2, 2008)

It happens from time to time.


----------

